# Proof reading



## stastnysnipes26 (Jul 13, 2011)

I see so many posts on here that are near impossible to read because of spelling mistakes and things of that sort. I just wanted to put this out here to try to encourage some of you guys to at least try to correct some mistakes.

Thanks


----------



## bdsullivan (Jun 25, 2011)

What u b talk n bout. I hab no ibea.

Sent from my DROID4


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

I don't see it in the Thunderbolt and Off-Topic subforums.... But I guess I'm for being able to read posts.


----------

